# What are you feeding your Cockapoo?



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi All,

I have been reading loads on feeding your dog and dog food recently and want to know what you are all feeding your Cockapoo's and why you are feeding them this.

I am feeding mine Orijen dry food but they enjoy homemade treats, pigs ears, but have also been giving them bones and raw chicken wings. I want them to be as natural as possible and to enjoy what they are eating (because I enjoy my food, maybe more than I should ha ha ha). I fully understand and have considered the BARF diet, would not rule out swapping to this, but it is so controversial and there are some horrible stories on the web which naturally scares me.

Share your food views and your cockapoo's feeding routine here ....


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I feed natural instinct because I believe that barf is best but want a safe, non-controversial, easy and convenient way of doing it and like the confidence of knowing that its correctly balanced. I give bones as recreation and dried liver or liver cake for training treats.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

We feed Eddie Wainwrights wet food and also give him raw bones when we go out. He likes it 
I use liver cake for training. We would consider BARF if we had the freezer space.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I feed Natural Instinct. Millie was struggling on dried food despite me changing it 3 times. Read load on here about Barf and NI. Decided Barf on its own would be impossible, but loved the idea of prepared and nutritionally balanced NI. Ran it past my husband to make sure I wasn't going being 'faddy' and he too liked the sound of it. 

Made space in just one freezer drawer, will just have to order more frequently than other people.

Concluding result - best thing I did, Millie loves her food now and is thriving on it. :first:

Right now she's in the garden eating a rather large bone. Treats/training are cooked chicken, sausage and whatever off the shelf treats I can find that do not have grain or biscuit in it.

If we get enough responses to this thread, I'll try and do some techy graph for 'at a glance' results.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Will be feeding George Natural Instinct with Liver cake/ dried liver for training treats, bones as well


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol Julie techy graph stuff is over my head. . Fed Wilf homemade Barf patties and chicken wings when he was little but he went off the patty so tried various kibbles but was always conscious that that was nt how I wanted to feed him. When Mable came along it brought it to the fore so swapped to NI after Helens recommendation, they loved it but it really spurred me to go back to making my own. The butcher provides chicken carcusses I have some whole and some minced, to the minced ones I add various root veg,fruit, probiotic yogurt, cottage cheese , eggs, garlic,liver, hemp oil and kelp powder, all through food processor.... it sounds harder than it is. I made loads on Friday and tried JDs giving them just the veg/yogurt/eggs etc mix prior to adding chicken... they both ate it which was a surprise, I thought Wilf would leave it. They have this patty in the morning and a chicken wing for tea... liver cake, knuckle bones , occaisional pigs ear ...... its a dogs life


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We're feeding Lolly dry food. Arden Grange at the mo (this is what she was given by her breeder) She is putting on weight at an alarming speed and wolfs her food down most of the time so have seen no reason to change. Am tempted to find a slightly higher meat content kibble so fancy trying Barking Heads (don't fancy the Origen prices ) and might change over when this bag of food is nearly gone. 
I like all the pro's for Barf but I don't have any space in my freezer for person food let alone doggy food and I'm terrible at remembering to get our dinner out of the freezer so I know the same will be true of the dogs! 
So to conclude - while Lolly is healthy and enjoying her kibble we'll stick with that I think.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We bought a freezer specifically for dogs inthe garage .... but it does seem to have over spilled into our freezer!!!
Mable liked Barking Heads, Janet x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

sarahjo said:


> We feed Eddie Wainwrights wet food and also give him raw bones when we go out. He likes it
> I use liver cake for training. We would consider BARF if we had the freezer space.


I feed Teddy Wainwrights, too, Sarah. He likes it, although not much variety in the flavours. I think its a good wet food. I have been mixing in a little kibble, too, just for texture. Don't think I will be changing to NI, as freezer space is a problem here too. Been tempted, though....


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau has Barking Heads and I also give her some NI to. She doesn't mind Burns either but we did try her on James Wellbeloved and she wouldn't touch it.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Right now I feed Lady Wild Buffalo natural diet, which is a grain free similar to Orijen, We will be switching to either orijen or Canada's version of NI once she is finished the bag of wild buffalo, we feed kibble for the ease of use, but we were given a one meal size bag of the NI equivalent and I have never seen lady enjoy her food so much, she is not a big eater and we tend to have to grind up dried liver and add it to her kibble to get her to eat it, but any wet and the NI she seems to gobble down, so we will likely switch.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> Right now I feed Lady Wild Buffalo natural diet, which is a grain free similar to Orijen, We will be switching to either orijen or Canada's version of NI once she is finished the bag of wild buffalo, we feed kibble for the ease of use, but we were given a one meal size bag of the NI equivalent and I have never seen lady enjoy her food so much, she is not a big eater and we tend to have to grind up dried liver and add it to her kibble to get her to eat it, but any wet and the NI she seems to gobble down, so we will likely switch.


Can you get the complete raw food there with all the veggies etc?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> Can you get the complete raw food there with all the veggies etc?


Yes, it comes looking just like NI in its own pack looking like growned meat, I think you guys call it mince, comes with all the veggies....I will have to remember the name of the company. it is made locally too.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Can you get the complete raw food there with all the veggies etc?


I completely misread this 
Thought you were asking if raw food was available in Canada because there were so many vegetarians.  Thought is was an odd question. Then saw the answer and all became clear


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! That is funny!!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> I completely misread this
> Thought you were asking if raw food was available in Canada because there were so many vegetarians.  Thought is was an odd question. Then saw the answer and all became clear


Haha. I can understand how you misinterpreted - lots of 'veggies' around here, including two in my house


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie is on NI - plus chicken wings and liver cake. This is because of her dodgy tummy and it has worked out amazingly well. She also eats it frozen when I have been too daft to remember to get it out of the freezer in time (that goes for the chicken wings and liver cake too )


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

Dry food for us. Bailey loves it, it's easy to get and pooh from dry food smells less than wet!


----------

